
Curl hearts Mozilla - olsgaard
https://daniel.haxx.se/blog/2017/01/18/curl-hearts-mozilla/
======
bch
> Also, when talking and comparing brands and their recognition and importance
> in a global sense, curl is of course nothing next to Mozilla.

You're too humble, Daniel. cURL might not be on the lips of of the general
public as much as Mozilla/Firefox is, but curl is an important piece of code
touching the lives of probably everybody, whether they know it or not.

~~~
AznHisoka
i use curl everyday. i use Mozilla maybe once a month. its absolutely no
contest which is more important to me

------
hoodoof
This is such a non issue that it didn't even warrant the blog post.

~~~
kevindong
I wasn't even aware that curl had a logo.

~~~
Waterluvian
I wasn't aware that curl had a community or website. I always thought of it as
just a command in my terminal. Guess my eyes are open just a little bit wider
than yesterday.

~~~
GeertVL
You really need to listen to this podcast with Daniel on the Changelog. I love
his attitude and his approach.

[https://changelog.com/podcast/153](https://changelog.com/podcast/153)

~~~
abricot
He'll listen to it right after the podcasts from the guys who made 'ls' and
'cd'.

~~~
Waterluvian
Don't forget grepcast!

------
stevoski
For prior art of using :// in branding, here's the IT consulting company I
used to run in the early 2000's:
[https://www.sunesis.com.au/](https://www.sunesis.com.au/)

They haven't changed their website since I sold out in 2003, quite an
astonishing thing for a website.

You can see, though, that the graphic designer got a bit confused and reversed
the order to //:. He insisted on leaving it that way because design reasons.

~~~
nailer
"Our Strength in Web-Based Projects"

:/

~~~
freehunter
I think you mean ://

------
ma2rten
> _I 'm Daniel Stenberg, lead developer of curl and employed by Mozilla._

------
cooper12
Nice to see them making it clear that there's no conflict at all. Is it just
me or does the "L" in curl's logo look too much like a "1"? I think a font
with an "L" that's curved like an "S" would be more distinct and would match
the monospaced look.

~~~
hughes
Better go register the `libcur1` package just in case

------
wodenokoto
Wow, people are really hating on this in the comments. Makes me wonder, are
there any examples of new brand identity that has been generally well received
at first?

The big things I remember is Uber, Instagram, Google and Yahoo, and I don't
remember those being followed by any nice words.

Looking back I consider both Google and Yahoo to have been an improvement. I'm
on the fence about Instagram. Not sure if I like the new one, but also not
sure if sticking with the old one would make the service look dated. I still
think Uber is really bad.

~~~
slig
Also the current Airbnb logo which is actually pretty awful.

~~~
Nexxxeh
What's the female form of phallic? Yonic? Phannic? Flappish?

------
jschulenklopper
TIL that curl _had_ a logo. I've been using it almost daily since quite a
while... but apparently never visited the project website after the new logo /
wordmark of curl.

BTW, Mozilla's logo is a bit smarter, by using the colon instead of an "i" and
the slashes instead of two "l"s. In hindsight, they picked the right name in
1998 for this logo.

------
jve
I'v read it as "hurts" and reading the article couldn't understand whether it
was a sarcasm or what. Then I thought HN headline was wrong. Then I re-read it
as hearts :)

~~~
thewhitetulip
I read the same :-D

------
chaosfox
curlill hearts moz

------
GogoAkira
they're just trying what other ideas such as nations are already doing, it's
called nationalism, well this is browseronism, they are asking us to love the
browser, it's gonna be a little bit harder since we wasn't born in
Mozillandia, that would help then you could tell people about their ancestors
etc.

------
blablabla123
This is so romantic ;)

------
kentor
At least curl is not using symbols for leetspeak.

------
hartator
Until in 5 years, Mozilla sues Curl.

